# Emperor 400 question



## jcbyrne (Jan 29, 2006)

I would like to use an Emperor 400 filter on a 20 gallon high tank. It is a lot of flow, is there a way to slow it down? I did use the lever that slows it for feeding, but the instructions say not to leave it on that setting. Thanks.....Janice


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

change the out pipe size go from 3/4 to 1 inch just an exemple will still filter as much but wont make as much turbulence in the tank not the best solution but it work for me


----------



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

out pipe size? It's the Emperor 400 a HOB, with the bio wheels? If it is, I don't know if there is a way to slow down the flow... the only thing I can think of is sticking some filter pads/sponges to the out flow ramps (not sure what they are called) this might slow the water and cause less water rush.


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

Yup like the guy above me said stuff the extra media baskets wth a course foam 
thatl slow it down a lil.

BTW I never read the instructions bought mine used, I leave my 400 lever on the half way point for a year now with no problems.


----------

